# Début en programmation



## walkirye34 (11 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour/bonsoir.

Je suis nouveau dans la famille du mac ET encore pus dans la famille de la programmation.
Allant sur le site du zéro je commence à suivre les cours de programmation pour le langage C.
Je voulais savoir si il y avais des logiciels sur mac et des tutoriels disponibles pour mac voir même (soyons rêveur) si quelqu'un pourrai m'aider sur le long chemin de la programmation.

Merci pour vos réponses et je pense que j'en aurais d'autre =)


----------



## Larme (11 Juillet 2011)

Pour débuter en C, en général, rien ne vaut le terminal et un bloc note de base...
Ensuite, on peut envisager de passer à un IDE tel que XCode, Eclipse etc.


----------



## walkirye34 (11 Juillet 2011)

C'est bizarre on m'as conseillé d'utiliser dès le début Code::Block mais bon j'y comprend un peu rien surtout que cela me dis que je n'ai pas de compileur dedans ou je ne sais quoi ><


----------



## ntx (11 Juillet 2011)

walkirye34 a dit:


> C'est bizarre on m'as conseillé d'utiliser dès le début Code::Block


Mauvais conseil :rateau:


> cela me dis que je n'ai pas de compileur dedans ou je ne sais quoi ><


Il faut installer Xcode pour installer proprement le compilo. N'essaie pas une autre méthode pour installer un compilo, tu n'y arriveras pas.
Ensuite tu pourras utiliser celui-ci en ligne de commande dans un terminal et commencer à bosser.


----------



## walkirye34 (12 Juillet 2011)

Oo tu pourrais m'expliquer tout ça un peu plus facilement ?


----------



## Gz' (12 Juillet 2011)

Pour faire fonctionner un programme il faut le compiler&#8230; C'est à dire "convertir" tes lignes de codes en programme capable de fonctionner sur ton ordinateur.  Ce fameux outil pour compiler, il s'installe lorsqu'on installe Xcode. 

Ensuite va faire un tour sur le site du zero, tu aura tout ce dont tu as besoin pour commencer à apprendre le C.

Bon courage, la route est (très) longue.


----------



## walkirye34 (12 Juillet 2011)

Donc je télécharge Xcode qui le permettra de "compiler" puis Code::Blocks qui me permettra de modifier mes codes c'est ?
Une fois que j'ai les 2 je fais comment pour compiler ?


----------



## Larme (12 Juillet 2011)

XCode et Code::Blocks sont tous les deux des IDE, c'est à dire qu'ils ont un éditeur de texte avancé orienté programmation (et non pas écriture de nouvelles fanstastiques) et ont des fonctions de compilations, y'a des boutons ou tu peux le faire via le menu.
Ils possèdent également de nombreux outils de débuggage etc.

Après, je te conseille de commencer avec un simple éditeur de texte et le terminal pour compiler... Mais il te faut installer tout de même XCode qui installera dans les abysses de ta machine les compilateurs qui te permettront de compiler. En effet, XCode, Code::Blocks ou encore le terminal s'appuie sur ces compilateurs lorsqu'ils compilent...

Par contre, d'un avis personnel, j'aime pas Code::Blocks... Savais même pas qu'il existait sur Mac


----------



## walkirye34 (12 Juillet 2011)

Tu utilise quel IDE alors ?


----------



## Gz' (13 Juillet 2011)

Un bon programmeur sait tester (ça comprend aussi des IDE pour trouver un qui lui sied), chercher par lui même sans attendre que quelqu'un le prenne par la main. Le net est assez fourni pour apprendre par soi-même. 

Dans mon précédent message je te dis d'aller faire un tour sur le site du zéro. Y es-tu allé ? J'ai un gros doute car toutes les réponses à tes questions y sont.

Allez&#8230; Dans un grand geste de bonté j'ai fait la recherche Google pour toi:
http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-14189-apprenez-a-programmer-en-c.html


----------



## walkirye34 (13 Juillet 2011)

J'y étais déja allez sur le site mais à présent j'ai choisis mon IDE soit Code::Blocks ; mais ou à t'ont Xcode ? Je vais sur le lien de téléchargement et l'ont me demande 4,50 euros et quelques ... Ou sur mon cd d'installation, le problème c'est que sur mon MBP je n'ai pas de CD d'installation ><


----------



## Sethii (13 Juillet 2011)

Coucou Walkyrie,

Je suis aussi débutant en programmation Cocoa mais j'ai une "petite" avance sur toi et franchement malgré ça, ça n'est pas simple.

Pour développer tu aurais besoin de :

1) Un mac (mais ça tu as apparemment)
2) Acheter XCode et l'installer : *4 euros*
3) Apprendre le langage C : ça m'a pris plusieurs mois (il y a 20 ans, je te l'accorde)
4) Apprendre l'extension Objective-C (il y a une série de tutoriel de thenewboston à voir sur Youtube). Si tu connais bien le C, je dirais 1 mois pour être à l'aise
5) Apprendre Cocoa touch : la je débute et je dirais à nouveau plusieurs mois
6) Acheter un compte developper chez Apple : coût *79 euros*.

Je ne te conseille pas d'arrêter car je n'aurais pas aimé qu'on me conseille ça quand j'ai commencé à apprendre le C il y a 20 ans. La preuve : j'y suis arrivé.

Il y a 65 vidéos d'objective-C sur le Youtube. Commence par les visionner et après tu décideras si ça vaut le coup d'aller plus loin.

Attention, ces vidéos ne traitent pas de plusieurs points très important et vraiment pas évident, dont notamment le problème de la gestion mémoire.


----------



## Larme (13 Juillet 2011)

XCode 3 est gratuit...


----------



## walkirye34 (13 Juillet 2011)

Ou peut t'on l'avoir alors ?


----------



## ziommm (13 Juillet 2011)

Normalement Xcode se trouve sur l'un des CD fourni avec ton mac, celui qui contient OSX.


----------



## walkirye34 (13 Juillet 2011)

Le problème c'est que j'ai pas de CD et que j'en suis absolument sur. Un site pour avoir Xcode ?


----------



## ntx (13 Juillet 2011)

Site devéloppeur d'Apple

Inscription gratuite obligatoire.


----------



## walkirye34 (13 Juillet 2011)

Déja fait ^^. Mais cela ne me proposait que Xcode 4 ><


----------



## Larme (13 Juillet 2011)

Ah bon ? Chez moi ce n'est pas le cas...
Je lis clairement : Xcode 3.2.6 and iOS SDK 4.3


----------



## walkirye34 (13 Juillet 2011)

Tu pourrais m'envoyer le lien alors step ?


----------



## Larme (14 Juillet 2011)

Non...
Il faut chercher un minimum par soi-même de temps en temps...
Parce que sincèrement, la programmation ce n'est pas évident, alors si tu bloques dès maintenant...


----------

